# A Pair of Japanese Quail for Adoption



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My rehabber is looking to find a home for a pair of Japanese Quail. 

They are located in Malabar, Florida.

If you are interested please E-mail me, and I will give you the contact information.

Thank you.


----------

